# Old 4831



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Was going through a few things at my grandma's house and came across 14 cans of this stuff. It is all sealed and un-opened. It has been stored in a cool, dry environment. Do you think it is any good?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

It's probably fine. Open one and smell it, as powder degrades it smells of ammonia.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What Cooky said.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. It smells good. Now I have an excuse to pick up a new caliber that likes 4831.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

NHS said:


> Thanks guys. It smells good. Now I have an excuse to pick up a new caliber that likes 4831.


Plus it's tax refund season? Man you just have all the luck


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A 270 loves 4831.


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> A 270 loves 4831.
> 
> -DallanC


My 7MM Mag did too.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think Hodgdon 4831 performs a little differently than IMR 4831, be sure and check the manuals. I used to load a bit of IMR 4831 and as I remember it was a good stuff.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks to be about 1986 vintage. Do you know how many of these posts there will be 30 years from now? Or how happy those people will be when they find the 5000 rounds of .22 next to all that powder? :mrgreen:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm using both Hodgdon 4831 and IMR 4831 in my .270. So far it prefers the IMR. Good find!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Speaking of old 4831, I bought this unopened can in 1986. Sits on my shelf, i keep it around as I like the old style cans.



-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Speaking of old 4831, I bought this unopened can in 1986. Sits on my shelf, i keep it around as I like the old style cans.
> 
> -DallanC


I got one just like it that I bought in 82 or 83 but it is empty.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Goob will probably post a picture of a wooden keg of 4831 he got from when the Mayflower came over.


-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Speaking of old 4831, I bought this unopened can in 1986. Sits on my shelf, i keep it around as I like the old style cans.
> 
> -DallanC


i bought 3 pounds of this about a year or so back. i'm pretty sure i've shot it all up but i couldn't tell the difference between it and my new imr 4831 when looking at the groups. the chrono wasn't that far off either. just a tad more ES.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a couple of the old tin cans... one of 2400 pistol/shot powder and one of 4064. I like the looks of the old tin cans as well. I also had a big cardboard canister of Bullseye that I have since used up, I don't have any idea when my grandfather bought it initially.

I also have two big Folger's coffee cans of who knows what kind of powder... there's ball, extruded, and flakes all mixed together. My grandpa told me he got it from his brother who worked at HAFB and the powder came from a bunch of artillery that they deconstructed and he brought it home. He was told that it "loads just like 4831" but he never had the guts to actually load anything with it... and frankly neither do I so it just sits in the top of my closet.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Speaking of old 4831, I bought this unopened can in 1986. Sits on my shelf, i keep it around as I like the old style cans.
> 
> -DallanC


So is it '86 vintage? The OP might have Clinton era cans 

I'm still working from my grandfathers hordes from '68, '86, and '94.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine ended up being 1973 vintage. All from the same lot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Goob will probably post a picture of a wooden keg of 4831 he got from when the Mayflower came over.
> 
> -DallanC


Ah, ha, ha, ha, hey I'm lookin' for some old DuPont 10 1/2 for my 256 Newton.

I think NHS' powder is unsafe. I'll take it off his hands.

.


----------

